# my electronic press kit...promoting worries



## catherinethegreat21 (May 25, 2015)

I don't want to get suckered in to paying some "PR"(fake PR) to do nothing for me. How do I guard against this, yet still grow my fan base? *here is my beginner press kit*(that I need to finish first).


----------

